# Weekdays Kayaking



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone living inside the 610 loop want to split gas cost. I only fish weekdays, only use lures, and fish with a kayak. I frequent Galveston, Freeport, and East Matagorda. My truck is 4x4 and holds two or three kayaks. Half of the gas would be $15-25 depending on current gas price and location. I am in my last year of law school, and I have the time over the next 3 months to fish multiple times a week.

Requirements:
*non-smoker
*split gas cost
*understands the value of time--i.e. is not late

PM me if your interested.


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

My name is David Baker. I also fish only weekdays (Monday to Thursday) and work weekends (Friday thru Sunday). Would be willing to split gas/expenses. I have a trapon 140 and all necesswary equipment....and then some. My number is 956-566-3026. Sorry, I am the only guy in Houston that does not text....yet!


----------

